# G8 front end



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there is a kit available or how complicated it is to do a G8 GT front end on a GTO


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope. Not going to happen.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Why would you want to do that?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Why would you want to do that?


To go with the G8 rims he asked about in another thread? Be patient; he's young and he's learning.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I could see a GTO front end kit for a G8, but the other way around??:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*j/k *



HP11 said:


> To go with the G8 rims he asked about in another thread? Be patient; he's young and he's learning.


[insertOldChineseMansvoice] In OrDer For One To BeCome Old and WiSe, FirsT he musT Be Young And StuPiD. [/voice]


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

a g8 front clip would look cool!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

G8 front clip would fail. Even if you spent all the time to fab everything up, the body lines of the GTO are not even close to the GTO. It would look horrible.

As far as the G8 wheels, I can't belive more people don't do it because the G8 19s look great!


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> G8 front clip would fail. Even if you spent all the time to fab everything up,* the body lines of the GTO are not even close to the GTO*. It would look horrible.
> 
> As far as the G8 wheels, I can't belive more people don't do it because the G8 19s look great!


Fail.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

06ls2GOAT said:


> Fail.


Banned.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06ls2GOAT said:


> Fail.


You know what I ment:shutme


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06ls2GOAT said:


> Fail.





jpalamar said:


> You know what I ment:shutme


:rofl:

I'm sorry man but he got you on that one.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Be that as it may, only being a member for a month, with 8 posts, making a useless post in this thread, while simultaneously being a douche in said post, isn't going to make this guy any friends on this board.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Be that as it may, only being a member for a month, with 8 posts, making a useless post in this thread, while simultaneously being a douche in said post, isn't going to make this guy any friends on this board.


I didn't notice it until I scrolled down and the guy posted "fail". I read it the way jpalamar ment to type it. So I guess I fail too, thats whats funny.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I noticed too, but I'm a lover, not a hater. :lol:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Be that as it may, only being a member for a month, with 8 posts, making a useless post in this thread, while simultaneously being a douche in said post, isn't going to make this guy any friends on this board.


I noticed the same thing but decided not to say anything. I'm sure I'll have an opportunity to say something in the near future.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The G8 GXP's rims are sexy as all hell. I don't know if the lug pattern and offset is the same though. I tried getting chrome oem Solistice GXP rims for my 06 a couple years back, but found out through the stealership that the bolts didn't match up. That's about the only thing they did RIGHT for me since I bought the damn car 4 years ago.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Even if you spent all the time to fab everything up, the *body lines of the GTO are not even close to the GTO*. It would look horrible.


Oops, should have had a G8.....


----------



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

It was just something i was curious about since i kinda like the G8 GTs front ends but i got some good information out of this and probably would not follow through with it if there was a way to do it


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Mating the lines of a G8 and GTO is like gluing a brick to an eggplant......


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

^lmfo.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> *^lmfo*.


:confused

lmfo - love my flimsy organ?
lmfo - little midgets for orgies?
lmfo - love making fecal orbs?

Damn. Now I'm really confused.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

limp member, flaccid organ?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> :confused
> 
> lmfo - love my flimsy organ?
> lmfo - little midgets for orgies?
> ...





BWinc said:


> limp member, flaccid organ?


:lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> ^lmfo.


lmfo - love my fatuous opinion.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

lmfo = letting my flatulence out


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

lmfo - lick my farting orifice
lmfo - lop my face off
lmfo - loose meat folds over
lmfo - Look man... f*&k off!!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> lmfo - loose meat folds over


realllllly reaching there. what's next? love my fat oprah?

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

BWinc said:


> realllllly reaching there. what's next? love my fat oprah?
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


:lol: That's funny because I was trying to think of something involving Oprah. I was going put *l*ove *m*oose-*f**&cking *O*prah but I didn't want to be mean to mooses... LOL!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

well how about "loose meat finds oprah"?


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

you want to know what really fails, people who just write fail . the guy asked a simple question, are there any front end conversions, if your going to write say yes or no, he didn't ask for your damn opinion, anyways no there aren't any conversions out there


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

badgoat91 said:


> you want to know what really fails, people who just write fail . the guy asked a simple question, are there any front end conversions, if your going to write say yes or no, he didn't ask for your damn opinion, anyways no there aren't any conversions out there


I thought the point of the site was to discuss stuff... the OP's question was answered, jokes were made(some at my expense too but I'm not butt hurt).



dustyminpin said:


> The G8 GXP's rims are sexy as all hell. I don't know if the lug pattern and offset is the same though. I tried getting chrome oem Solistice GXP rims for my 06 a couple years back, but found out through the stealership that the bolts didn't match up. That's about the only thing they did RIGHT for me since I bought the damn car 4 years ago.


And yes, they fit with a little bit of modding. I've read that the hub doesn't quite match ours and the rim has to be machined a very little bit. There are ones that are done with the G8 19s and I would assume the GXPs would fit as well. I think they look great but I won't do it because I can't get my self to may that much for OEM rims when I can get more fuctional aftermarkets for wider tires.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

badgoat91 said:


> you want to know what really fails, people who just write fail . the guy asked a simple question, are there any front end conversions, if your going to write say yes or no, he didn't ask for your damn opinion, anyways no there aren't any conversions out there


And, why you bent out of shape about it? His question was ansered he replied, he wasn't bent about it and moved on. Why people can't have opinions? Thats what make people think out of the box. I don't know if your married or not but when talking to a wife you don't get a simple yes or no, chit men do it too.


----------

